# ZoneAlarm 2009 Pro Free Tomorrow Only



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

ZoneAlarm 2009 Pro Free Tomorrow Only

Offer for 11/18/2008

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'll download it tomorrow!  Nothing better than free.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terrific! Personally I wouldn't give you a dime for it, but I have a friend in Arizona who's an absolute freak over ZoneAlarm. He flipped over the prospect of getting the Pro version free.

Thanks!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Ehhhhhhhh ZoneAlarm.

Generates phone calls to tech support.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone have any luck? I signed up, but no specials are listed.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

I found the email reply in my SPAM filter. Try there.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

You get an email from webmasterbox


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Went back to promotion page and now the info is there. Must have been a problem earlier.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Labrat407 said:


> You get an email from webmasterbox


How long did it take to get it? I haven't received anyhthing yet and there's nothing in my spam directory.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

It took only a few minutes

I went to the link,
registered
checked the mail
registration email came in
I got the email in my spam folder for the download
I also logged in again with the information from the email and requested the link again.
Same email arived shortly after.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh heck, I don't care. If I ever need it I'll just get a hot copy from The Pirate Bay.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used zone alarm for sveral years now and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nevada said:


> How long did it take to get it?


I just signed up for the download and it said that the email might take up to 48 hours. 

Appears from the site that they are a little overwhelmed by the response. 

I used Zone Alarm for a number of years and thought very highly of it with never a problem. If it had been available for my Vista machine when I first got it I would already have it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I just signed up for the download and it said that the email might take up to 48 hours.
> 
> Appears from the site that they are a little overwhelmed by the response.
> 
> I used Zone Alarm for a number of years and thought very highly of it with never a problem. If it had been available for my Vista machine when I first got it I would already have it.


Yeah, that's what I got.

I have a friend who uses it and he emails me ZoneAlarm warnings all the time asking me what he should do. Sometimes he calls me about the warnings. Even if the warning is about software that he knows that he just installed, he still freaks out. To be honest, I wish to God he would just uninstall it. The ZoneAlarm warnings are worrying him into anemia, and wasting a lot of my time.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Took long enough, but I got the email today. Downloaded it and it's working great! Thanks!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I received the email this evening and now have installed Zone Alarm. 

I received a surprise bonus and I don't have a clue as to why---web sites while surfing are loading a lot faster than previously. Homesteadingtoday was lightning fast to load which is very unusual.

Thank you so much for giving us the heads up about the free program. I really appreciate your post.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I received the email this evening and now have installed Zone Alarm.
> 
> I received a surprise bonus and I don't have a clue as to why---web sites while surfing are loading a lot faster than previously. Homesteadingtoday was lightning fast to load which is very unusual.
> 
> Thank you so much for giving us the heads up about the free program. I really appreciate your post.


Did your copy of Zone Alarm scan your pc for spyware? It found 29 spyware infections on my pc and the computer and the internet seems to be going faster! Maybe we're lucky!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Did your copy of Zone Alarm scan your pc for spyware?


Yes but nothing was found. I run Ad-Aware and Spybot on a regular basis and keep them updated. I also keep Windows updated and run Defender every week. I also have Avast and update and run it almost daily. 

I do a lot of Web surfing, even at foreign sites, and use quite a number of Firefox addons so want all of the protection I can muster. I went online in 1997 and so far have had only one virus--Happy 99. I feel in part that is due to running Netscape for many years and now Firefox rendering me less of a target then those running Microsoft products. Whatever works, right?

I most generally also surf with cookies rejected and Java and Java Script turned off. Without J & JS surfing is much faster. Ad-block helps with speed to because ads don't load.


----------

